# Harvest - Vertical Grow - Auto Flower (Afghan Kush) - Tasty Pics!



## Geezy101 (May 6, 2012)

*PICTURES ARE ZOOMABLE IF U DOUBLE CLICK THEM*

24/0 lighting
Coco Soil
5gl pots. 1 5gl smart pot
Vertical bare bulb 400w HPS all the way thru
Incline fan sucking out air out from the top
4x4x72 tent

DAY 75- flushed them on Day 72 last feeding Day 59, put them into darkness 2 days before harvest. 

Plant 1 - 18 branches off this lady. 





Plant 2 - transplanted this one into a smart pot (fabric) i was suprised of what i pulled off it, very dense quality nugs for a tranplanted auto. conisering it was in shock for like 2 weeks after transplanting. i seriously think i pulled an Oz out of it. 17 branches off this, and branches were 100% at least 2 grams when they dry.



Plant 3 - very husky for an autoflower. wouldnt be suprised if i get 2 oz dried. 
4 hangers with 5 branches each and 1 hanger with 7





This is what i got in the closet. 2 plants hanging, and 1 to go, and shes fuckn husky


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 6, 2012)

Looking beautiful, how'd you get the buds coloured like that? i'm currently in the last week of flower on my plant's one is a white widow x big bud and it's buds aren't white


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 6, 2012)

Was confused for a second by the title since these are not a verticl grow just a verticle bulb no reflector. Looks good though nice hues.


----------



## lowblower (May 7, 2012)

looks pretty epic man, very nice !


----------



## Dameon (May 7, 2012)

WOW! That looks REALLY tasty! Good Work Man! Stay Crunchy! Crunch*Crunch*


----------



## Dust1nth3w1nd (Jun 12, 2012)

looks pretty tastey man,kinda makes me regret picking the pakastani over the afghani


----------



## Killacamcam (Jun 12, 2012)

Dude these pictures are amazing.


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah nice sharer man, did you hang in the middle of the plants and rotate them or how did you set up?


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 17, 2012)

i rotated them everyday when they started flowering. im just not sure what the best way to do it.. let them be or rotate. i just dont know. 

i mean u can get fatter nugs at the front, or equal buds all around, i dont know what will get u a higher yield.


----------



## nugmeup (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you got a total dry weight yield ?? Looks great man. Very tasty


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 18, 2012)

162g from 3 autos.


----------



## whitegato777 (Jun 22, 2012)

nice yield from an auto! what about strenght?


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah they should be bout cured by now, hows the end result man, do tell


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jun 26, 2012)

I keep on readin about people who say just because you hang your bulb vertically doesn't make it a vertical grow? IMO a vertical grow is where you hang your bulbs vertically end of story, has nothing to do with the placement of plants around the bulb. But that's good to hear about the yield.


----------



## Badmf (Jun 26, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## Donii (Jun 30, 2012)

Are they a blue strain? How did u get that gorgeous coloured bud?


----------



## growguy792 (Jul 6, 2012)

I read somewhere that putting the girls into complete darkness a couple of days before harvest brings out more of the color in blue and purple strains.


----------



## PjA (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice job! 
Happy puffing.


----------

